# Old Li'l Mister - any good?



## middle.road (Sep 8, 2014)

Hi gang, would this ol' puppy work on my mill and lathe? 
What kind of 'fluid' should I use? It's been years since I used any kind of coolant beside brush on Boelube®.

Thanks, _Dan


----------



## COMachinist (Sep 8, 2014)

Hi Dan
I would not use it the new better coolant sprayers use droplets and not the fine mist that this unit would put out. Misters like this produce clouds of fine air born fog that you will be breathing while running it. The coolant will also get on the floor and every thing in the shop. If you should decide to use it Cool Mist is what I use in my DIY "No Fog Sprayer" you can down load the files here http://www.hobby-machinist.com/showthread.php?t=19957
Good luck.
CH


----------



## astjp2 (Sep 8, 2014)

We have over a dozen at work, depending on the coolant you use, it may be great.  Tim


----------



## kd4gij (Sep 8, 2014)

I have the same unit. It can be adjusted just like the new ones. It will work just fine. Run 15-20 psi open the air valve aboul 1/2 turn then open the coolant valve just untill the temp of the air drops. Koolmist is good aney water base will work.


----------



## COMachinist (Sep 9, 2014)

astjp2 said:


> We have over a dozen at work, depending on the coolant you use, it may be great.  Tim


Hi 
You are correct I should not have generalized on this unit. I judged before I thought it through. I'm sorry.
Good Luck
CH


----------



## middle.road (Oct 11, 2014)

Well, I cleaned it up and it's working. What a difference when machining. 
The level tube is leaking at the joint with the brass elbow so I just removed it and plugged it.
Mounted it on a block of wood with a heavy uni-strut ell bracket so that I can move it between the lathes and the mill.

I finally researched the Boelube and it's dilutable (SP?) 20:1, went thru about 40oz of mix doing the brackets.
Judging by the mess on the mill I may have had the flow to high...

I will be needing to modify the tip and or hose so that I can get away from all the fog.
While I was milling the brackets for the springs I had a small fan going blowing the mist outside.

_Dan


----------



## kd4gij (Oct 11, 2014)

You had it set way to high. Use only about 20 psi shut off the coolant valve and open the air valve about 1/4 to 1/2. Stick your finger infront of it and open thecoolant valve just till the temp of the air drops. You should see no mist. I would of only used about a teaspoon of coolant for that job. I have the same mister.


----------



## middle.road (Oct 16, 2014)

kd4gij said:


> You had it set way to high. Use only about 20 psi shut off the coolant valve and open the air valve about 1/4 to 1/2. Stick your finger infront of it and open thecoolant valve just till the temp of the air drops. You should see no mist. I would of only used about a teaspoon of coolant for that job. I have the same mister.



Well that explains the mess I had to clean up... Thanks, I'll do the finger check next run.

_Dan


----------

